# Dissenfect saw



## steinyc (Nov 6, 2010)

*Disinfect saw*

What do you use to disinfect


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome steinyc, must ask why a need to disinfect a saw. What tree pathogen are you concerned about. Would this be chain saw or a pruning saw?


----------



## steinyc (Nov 6, 2010)

Pole saw and chainsaw. Need to remove an oak. Concerned about oak wilt.


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 6, 2010)

OK ta but sos I wouldn't know others will and they will say.

A quick google is frustrating as many say disinfect but offer little product or method ideas other than use alcohol? ( hell I'm not wasting my scotch) or 10% bleach (see wife for floor cleaner).

http://www.texasoakwilt.org/Documents/Diseases/Only You Can Prevent Oak Wilt.pdf

My experience down here with a similar nasty http://www.rbgsyd.nsw.gov.au/plant_info/pests_diseases/fact_sheets/armillaria_root_rot is to wipe ya tools with or put your saw bar in a bucket of metho spirits..

Its the disposal of the tree debris or our chip mulch that left a great hole in the hygiene process. Yes we had clean tools however then carried contaminate tree mulch away to other sites with it blowin in the wind and then would dump it in a stock pile or parkland. In the end I found a dump site that was isolated and no reuse.

There was mention about timing your pruning work to avoid peak transfer times. Lets see what others reckon.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 6, 2010)

You can use bleach, not gonna work on chainsaws tho.
Jeff


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Nov 6, 2010)

the only guy i worked for that ever concerned about dis-infecting the saws use 50/50 bleach water mix,l hard to get the chain saw though with buildup and hard to clean spaces

I do the same for myself now when concerned, as my mentor is ISA CA so i just followed his ways on that


----------



## The Count (Nov 7, 2010)

can you use UV radiation ?
maybe you can buy a lamp and build a room like environment just big enough for the saw.
it is non destructive for the saw, elegant and efficient.
we use it to sterilize the entire room when working wit DNA that could contaminate. we also use a substance called DNA terminator.

I admit I haven`t read it all about this fungus but it is possible to have a spare bar and chain just for sick trees ?


----------

